# "You can't use breastmilk in cream of wheat...THE BOX SAYS SO!!!!"



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

seroiusly. This is what I was told by another young mom in the grocery line. We get baby cereal checks from WIC but I always ask the cashier to just toss them because ds doesn't eat it which leads to the question, "well what does he eat?" uh....we eat REAL oatmeal, grits or cream of wheat. "But if he doesn't drink formula, what do you mix it with?" Actually, I often use water, but I have on occasion used breastmilk. I mean, common sense would tell you if the kid drinks it from my boob, why would it be unsafe in his cereal?









Anyway, so I looked on the box, and sure enough it says "Cream of wheat makes an excellent food for infants 6-12 months. Discuss introduction of solid food and the use of formula or milk in its preparation with your ped."

I'm pretty sure they didn't mean breastmilk. Maybe someone should write and ask them to include that on their boxes so more moms don't think breastmilk is suddenyl harmful when transferred from breast to bowl....


----------



## hollyvangogh (Feb 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *waiting2bemommy* 
l....









That smiley perfectly sums up my feelings on this incident. Wow.


----------



## eggsandpancakes (Oct 16, 2007)

so now human MILK is no longer considered a milk? how is is that milk for a baby soy is a milk but milk for a baby human isn't?


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

So the box doesn't actually say "don't use breastmilk" like your post title states? But it does say "use formula or milk"? I'm not trying to be snarky, but I don't really understand.

ETA that a lot of mothers, even bf'ing moms, aren't aware that they can cook or otherwise use their milk in that way.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
So the box doesn't actually say "don't use breastmilk" like your post title states? But it does say "use formula or milk"? I'm not trying to be snarky, but I don't really understand.

ETA that a lot of mothers, even bf'ing moms, aren't aware that they can cook or otherwise use their milk in that way.

It says use formula or milk. It doesn't say "don't use breastmilk," but imo it's sort of implied that the milk being referred to is cow's milk. I think it should say kind of what the infant cereal boxes say: add breastmilk, formula, infant juice (although I wouldn't) or water. It just spells it out, yk? Because this girl really thought that because it didn't use the actual term breastmilk, it had to be cow milk. And I can see where she got that.

ETA: The quote in my post was what the girl said...I wasn't saying the box said that...eh....I'm confusing myself now....not sure if that clarified...


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to breastfeeding


----------



## senmom (Jan 12, 2007)

My kids are 12, 10 and 8. I always used BM with their cereals. I never read the boxes, I made it to the consistency I wanted with breastmilk.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Sounds to me like it's more an assumption that the person you were conversing with had made, not necessarily a failure on the part of the cereal manufacturer to ensure that moms know they can use their milk to mix cereal (which, really, isn't their job). I totally understand what you're saying, but at some point woman have to be responsible for their own ignorance or wisdom, y/k?


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't see the big deal either.


----------



## Koloe (Aug 20, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bdavis337* 
Sounds to me like it's more an assumption that the person you were conversing with had made, not necessarily a failure on the part of the cereal manufacturer to ensure that moms know they can use their milk to mix cereal (which, really, isn't their job). I totally understand what you're saying, but at some point woman have to be responsible for their own ignorance or wisdom, y/k?

While I quite agree. There is a reason that your hot beverages from fast food places say "Caution! Hot Beverages are Hot and can cause burns." Or some thing like that. And why Ciggerates have to say they are bad for you. Common sense should all ready tell you these things, but what is "common" for one person, is unthinkable for another. So there is no reason one could not write the cereal companies and ask they include "breast milk" as a suitable liquid to mix with their product in the infant preparation spot.


----------



## bdavis337 (Jan 7, 2005)

Koloe, that's true and an arguably commendable thing to do.

My point was, and still is, that the box itself does not say or even imply that one should not or can not use breastmilk to mix cereal. The box states "mix with milk". BreastMILK is milk. The end.


----------



## waiting2bemommy (Dec 2, 2007)

eh.... I wasn't so much serious about writing the company (although I woudl love to hear what they say if someone did!) but more dumbfounded by the comment and that someone could be that.....idk, lacking in common sense...because as bdavis said bm is MILK. but then again, look at all the people who compare NIP to urinating in public. So, maybe the girl's comment wasn't that far of a stretch....


----------

